# Buttonwillow Track Day Dec 7-8 in SoCal



## ptsocal (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey, are any of the SoCal people interested in track days? Extremespeedtrackevents is doing track days this Sat & Sun (Dec 7-8) at Buttonwillow Raceway this weekend. Some friends went to one of their events a while back and said it was pretty cool. Here’s the info off their website in case you want it:

Special track day price of only $115 for the whole day. 
DISCOUNT CODE IS ( bw22 ) 
Must register before Dec 7th for the discount 
Any Questions email [email protected] 
Register here- Home - Extreme Speed Track Events 

All driver levels welcome. Beginners are welcome. Free basic on track instruction for beginners, Extremespeed will be running special private run groups for beginners who want to get familiar with on track essentials and car control at highway speeds. 
Free timing for all drivers 
Free lunch to all drivers.


----------

